# Up and coming goldens...



## Ljilly28

I have to think long and hard about my list! I am too regional, over here in New England. There is lots of buzz about Ocean, the Rush Hill dog, but I have never seen him. I also havent seen Ambertru's Logan or Laura's Crew or Delmarva's Quiz in person either(boohoo bc I want to!). Fridays Boop Oop A Doop made a big impression on me twice this summer and she is a pretty youngster. I have to contemplate for a while.


----------



## Shalva

I can't wait to see 
Trowsnest Gusty Wind 
now thats one gorgeous pup... he is just a couple months younger than my Emmett who I think is pretty darned special too.... 










and my Emmett... Milbrose Storming Castle Craig

I just think he is gorgeous.... and ok I might be a bit biased....


----------



## hotel4dogs

is there any truth to the old adage, early to succeed, early to fade? 
Just curious!


----------



## Ljilly28

Emmett is an awesome name- handsome guy,


----------



## Pointgold

hotel4dogs said:


> is there any truth to the old adage, early to succeed, early to fade?
> Just curious!


 
Not necessarily. But, most people are not pushing puppies. When a dog is "ready", you'll know. I show puppies for the experience, if they win, I consider it a blessing. I'll put them up for a while if need be, and bring them back out when they are truly competitive for the points.
My Lyric won her first BOB over 11 specials at 9 mos old, but we didn't "expect" it. She just kept getting better, There have been a few really hot puppies that have done well, and then allowed to grow up before specialing. Each dog is an indivdual, and you need to be able to be honest when assessing them.


----------



## Ljilly28

Pippa:MBPISS Ch. Friday's Boop Oop A Doop BISS (2X)
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=257377

I wouldnt be surprised if this versatile young guy ended up in the record books. . .Stoney:HR, U-CD, AM CH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN CD SH WCX VCX BOSS CGChttp://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_238.htm He was just Bosx2 plus CD plus starting MH.


----------



## hotel4dogs

guess it's just something said by people whose puppies are getting beaten regularly 
That's amazing about Lyric! 




Pointgold said:


> Not necessarily. But, most people are not pushing puppies. When a dog is "ready", you'll know. I show puppies for the experience, if they win, I consider it a blessing. I'll put them up for a while if need be, and bring them back out when they are truly competitive for the points.
> My Lyric won her first BOB over 11 specials at 9 mos old, but we didn't "expect" it. She just kept getting better, There have been a few really hot puppies that have done well, and then allowed to grow up before specialing. Each dog is an indivdual, and you need to be able to be honest when assessing them.


----------



## mdoats

Out of curiosity... what are the prime show years for a golden?


----------



## Shalva

Pointgold said:


> Not necessarily. But, most people are not pushing puppies. When a dog is "ready", you'll know. I show puppies for the experience, if they win, I consider it a blessing. I'll put them up for a while if need be, and bring them back out when they are truly competitive for the points.
> My Lyric won her first BOB over 11 specials at 9 mos old, but we didn't "expect" it. She just kept getting better, There have been a few really hot puppies that have done well, and then allowed to grow up before specialing. Each dog is an indivdual, and you need to be able to be honest when assessing them.


We also show our puppies just so that they get experience and are comfortable in teh ring for when they are older and more competitive if they do something it is an added gift but certainly not something you expect. 

I can tell you that my flat coats are way easier to show.... lower point schedule and to be honest ringside is a bit friendlier.... I have finished several flat coats our of the puppy classes.... so with the flats I guess I do expect them to do a bit more but with my goldens... not so much 

our Emmett has been in the ring just a couple times and we will start showing him more this spring... in my mind, there is no hurry.
s


----------



## Pointgold

mdoats said:


> Out of curiosity... what are the prime show years for a golden?


 
Depends on the dog, and what the goal is, but most top specials seem to be in the 4-6 year old range.


----------



## goldengirls550

Ljilly28 said:


> Pippa:MBPISS Ch. Friday's Boop Oop A Doop BISS (2X)
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=257377
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if this versatile young guy ended up in the record books. . .Stoney:HR, U-CD, AM CH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN CD SH WCX VCX BOSS CGChttp://www.everythinggolden.com/new_page_238.htm He was just Bosx2 plus CD plus starting MH.


Wow Pippa is such a pretty young girl!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I really like Pippa, and I like this boy too

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225457


----------



## Ash

Some young dogs/litters I am excited about would be the Brookshire Ryder X Cher babies, Xcelerate Buzz X Brinkley babies, Pacificgold's boy Metro, Nitelite's boy Tommy and LOL of course my own puppies. Just to name a few. Most of my "looking" is based on sires and dams that are already out there and proving themselves in the rings and as producers.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Ash said:


> Some young dogs/litters I am excited about would be the Brookshire Ryder X Cher babies, Xcelerate Buzz X Brinkley babies, Pacificgold's boy Metro, Nitelite's boy Tommy and LOL of course my own puppies. Just to name a few. Most of my "looking" is based on sires and dams that are already out there and proving themselves in the rings and as producers.


Yeah, I like Metro too! I stumbled across him the other day and made a note to check back when he is older  Of course I am very excited about my Fortune who won BISS at Garden State 2008. She is a doggie looking bitch which I just love!

Sue


----------



## arcane

I am very eager to get my own Tauri puppies out but I am sitting on pins and needles about Deuce ...he is showing early March in SK!! I'll be sure to keep you all posted


----------



## SunGold

Well, I'm pretty excited about my girl Diva! She's back out showing and just picked up another point today!! 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=219979


----------



## arcane

SunGold said:


> Well, I'm pretty excited about my girl Diva! She's back out showing and just picked up another point today!!
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=219979


Congrats Kara ...she is a very nice little girl!:wave:


----------



## Ljilly28

I keep seeing this young girl too, and like her light-on-her-feet style and darker coat: Jazzin's Fireflies


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> Some young dogs/litters I am excited about would be the Brookshire Ryder X Cher babies, Xcelerate Buzz X Brinkley babies, Pacificgold's boy Metro, Nitelite's boy Tommy and LOL of course my own puppies. Just to name a few. Most of my "looking" is based on sires and dams that are already out there and proving themselves in the rings and as producers.


Ash we think so much alike! I can't wait to see the first two litters grow up! I am in love with Ryder, Cher and Buzz especially. I can't wait to see their pups.

And you know I love you babies as well.


----------



## Ash

Thats funny! Yup, I am really eyeing up Ryder as well. Thanks!!! You know my babies are Buzz babies, right?? Lola though she is "the one" she can take my breath away - cheesy and corny as it sounds.



goldengirls550 said:


> Ash we think so much alike! I can't wait to see the first two litters grow up! I am in love with Ryder, Cher and Buzz especially. I can't wait to see their pups.
> 
> And you know I love you babies as well.


----------



## Ljilly28

This pupper is doing well in the northeast: Nautilus Axis Bold As Love


----------



## Golden Leo

Gorgeous young dog- born in May last year, photo was taken in November so he's 6 months on photo. Mad About You de Ria Vela.


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> Thats funny! Yup, I am really eyeing up Ryder as well. Thanks!!! You know my babies are Buzz babies, right?? Lola though she is "the one" she can take my breath away - cheesy and corny as it sounds.


yep I know your babies are buzz babies

and Lola... gosh she is a dream. I haven't seen her in person but I saw her on tv at the Houston Reliant show.


----------



## Ljilly28

SunGold said:


> Well, I'm pretty excited about my girl Diva! She's back out showing and just picked up another point today!!
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=219979


Diva is an elegant girlie, and you bred her yourself!


----------



## Ljilly28

Axis: http://www.nautilusgoldens.com/index.asp?ID=61


----------



## goldengirls550

I like the "N" Kids. They are growing up nicely. http://confettigoldens.com/index.asp?ID=30


----------



## Debles

Confetti are very good looking goldens!


----------



## goldengirls550

Yes I really like what they breed. I like Suds and of course the famous Ryder.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Gosh - I only get out to one show a year - saw this gal last May - she may be finished now but I thought she was a beautiful little package. I have to research her name. Here she is with her handler/owner:


----------



## Ljilly28

Tahnee GR said:


> I really like Pippa, and I like this boy too
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225457


I see they are doing a repeat of Pippa's litter this spring. Those pups will go fast!http://www.fridaygoldens.com/Upcoming_litters.html


----------



## LibertyME

Ljilly28 said:


> Axis: http://www.nautilusgoldens.com/index.asp?ID=61


That is the pup Trace won over in Boston.


----------



## Ljilly28

Wow- go Trace!!!!! Axis won the boy puppy sweepstakes at nationals, I am pretty sure. And I saw him win a very nice, big class. Congratulations to you!


----------



## LibertyME

Ljilly28 said:


> Wow- go Trace!!!!! Axis won the boy puppy sweepstakes at nationals, I am pretty sure. And I saw him win a very nice, big class. Congratulations to you!


http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2008036701/200803670112800.HTM
Makes me wish I had entered him under addtional judges to get more feedback. But it was his first time at a good sized show and I really wanted him to have a good experience... One day worked out fine.....butttttt my curiosity is killing me to know if it was a fluke...


----------



## Ljilly28

I saw a half brother of my Rainbow Bridge girlie Acadia at a show, and he is quite a young & lovely boy: up&coming CH Twin-Beau-D's I'm Your Andyman CD RN CGC TDI
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=255352


----------



## DCPakaMOM

I keep seeing this young girl too, and like her light-on-her-feet style and darker coat: Jazzin's Fireflies (From Ljilly)

I love Faith! She has been stunning since she was a baby - reminded me of a red Bailey. Faith can truly move, lovely lovely girl. 

I also love Maverick and from what I have seen, has some really cute puppies out there.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Faith will be bred this fall: http://www.jazzin.com/FaithLitter.htm


----------



## SunGold

Ljilly28 said:


> I saw a half brother of my Rainbow Bridge girlie Acadia at a show, and he is quite a young & lovely boy: up&coming CH Twin-Beau-D's I'm Your Andyman CD RN CGC TDI
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=255352


I love Andy - he's such a sweet boy! His Cloverdale line goes back to my foundation bitch.


----------



## spur

Andy really look outstanding.I noticed in his genetic information,his 10 and 12 gen COI is slightly above 30%.One of the highest I've seen so far.A breeder who is planning on a litter,how much importance should he or she put on this COI? And how high would you go? 

Andy breeders obviously knew what they were doing.Sorry to side track.


----------



## Ash

spur said:


> Andy really look outstanding.I noticed in his genetic information,his 10 and 12 gen COI is slightly above 30%.One of the highest I've seen so far.A breeder who is planning on a litter,how much importance should he or she put on this COI? And how high would you go?
> 
> Andy breeders obviously knew what they were doing.Sorry to side track.


 
30% is high but what dogs are behind it is more important. I have seen brother sister breedings and others close to 40% :uhoh:. I like to keep my breeding in the 14% and under range. More important though is the dogs behind the pedigree. You can have the lowest COI and if your backround is full of problematic dogs then there is of course a good chance of having problems. I would reccomend really really knowing your lines when breeding any dog. Whether its a line breeding or an outcross. Its never an exact science and there are always times things can just pop up.


----------



## SunGold

Ash said:


> 30% is high but what dogs are behind it is more important. I have seen brother sister breedings and others close to 40% :uhoh:. I like to keep my breeding in the 14% and under range. More important though is the dogs behind the pedigree. You can have the lowest COI and if your backround is full of problematic dogs then there is of course a good chance of having problems. I would reccomend really really knowing your lines when breeding any dog. Whether its a line breeding or an outcross. Its never an exact science and there are always times things can just pop up.


Yeah, my parents girl Shimmer is a result of 1/2 siblings being bred. Here's her COI: http://k9data.com/coi.asp?ID=151408 
She's a nice dog, but breeding that close is tricky. You get alot of the good things from the dogs in the pedigree, but you can also get the bad. It's not something I would feel comfortable doing, but alot of breeders do it.


----------



## goldengirls550

Just out of curiosity, do many breeders do the exact opposite (breeding dogs with VERY low COI's)? Or do breeders like to stay away from it because it seems like it could be "unpredictable" in results? When you breed for low COI's (an "out-cross" I think), do you generally still pick a stud that is similar in type to your bitch, or what? I am very curious about this and if anyone knows some really good "out-crosses", could you list some?


----------



## Ljilly28

goldengirls550 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do many breeders do the exact opposite (breeding dogs with VERY low COI's)? Or do breeders like to stay away from it because it seems like it could be "unpredictable" in results? When you breed for low COI's (an "out-cross" I think), do you generally still pick a stud that is similar in type to your bitch, or what? I am very curious about this and if anyone knows some really good "out-crosses", could you list some?


I made the mistake of going for the lowest COI I could find, and that turned out to be our only golden with serious issues. I think sometimes breeders outcross to add in a desired trait, but then blend it back into their line for subsequent generations???


----------



## SunGold

Ljilly28 said:


> I made the mistake of going for the lowest COI I could find, and that turned out to be our only golden with serious issues. I think sometimes breeders outcross to add in a desired trait, but then blend it back into their line for subsequent generations???


My boy Apollo (http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=265104) is the result of an outcross. I bred my Emmie to Mulder looking to improve on a few things I didn't get with Emmie's first litter. In this case I got what I was looking for and Apollo just passed all his final clearances.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Ljilly28 said:


> I made the mistake of going for the lowest COI I could find, and that turned out to be our only golden with serious issues. I think sometimes breeders outcross to add in a desired trait, but then blend it back into their line for subsequent generations???


That is exactly what my friends and I are trying to do right now. While we did not run into health issues with our line breedings, we did end up with some traits we are less than thrilled with. I lost my gorgeous heads (still nice but not what they used to be) and am also looking to reduce size, at least in my girls.

We are in the process of outcrossing, with the intent of coming back into our lines after 1 to 2 generations. I hope to breed a Trouble grand-daughter back to my old Scout, via frozen semen.

Interestingly enough, one of my friend's outcrossed litters, with exceptional health on both sides of the pedigree, has also turned out to be a nightmare, with sudden, unexplained death of 2 littermates and 1 offspring as a result. Necropsies have turned up nothing unusual and my friends are searching hard for answers and in the meantime have brought that particular line to an end by spaying and neuturing. So, even with low COI's and a history of good health, bad things can still happen.


----------



## goldengirls550

^^ Hmm... well I guess with even intense research and looking into different lines, breeding is always a bit of a gamble!


----------



## Ljilly28

Ljilly28 said:


> Fridays Boop Oop A Doop made a big impression on me twice this summer and she is a pretty youngster. I have to contemplate for a while.


 BPISS Ch Friday's Boop Oop A Doop passed away today in an accident, so sadly. What a gorgeous girl she was.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Ljilly28 said:


> BPISS Ch Friday's Boop Oop A Doop passed away today in an accident, so sadly. What a gorgeous girl she was.


Oh no-what happened? Deb must be beside herself. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Ljilly28

She was just overcome by a temptation, and she stuck her head in a potato chip bag. It was a freak thing, and she couldnt get it off. She suffocated sometime between midnight and morning. It just makes my stomach sick and my eyes swim with tears- a nightmare scenario.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Oh my gosh. That is so so so so sad.


----------



## Retrievers Rock

Ljilly28 said:


> She was just overcome by a temptation, and she stuck her head in a potato chip bag. It was a freak thing, and she couldnt get it off. She suffocated sometime between midnight and morning. It just makes my stomach sick and my eyes swim with tears- a nightmare scenario.


Oh my heavens. That's that last way I'd ever expect to lose a dog.


----------



## rappwizard

Just 3 years old--how tragic; my sympathy to the owner/breeder -- so much promise fulfilled, and yet still so much life that was yet to live.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh god, how awful. I remember this happening to a Corgi several years ago, and ever since then I have tried to be very watchful. What a terrible experience for Deb and her gorgeous lost girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh how absolutely horrible. Sympathies go out to the breeder. Wow. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Ljilly28

Pippa lived with her co owner, Julie. She swam in the ocean and played every day. I can't believe how young she was, and how out of the blue disasters can be.


----------



## arcane

Ljilly28 said:


> Pippa lived with her co owner, Julie. She swam in the ocean and played every day. I can't believe how young she was, and how out of the blue disasters can be.


What a horribly tragic loss...my sympathies to her breeder/co-owner...Godspeed Pippa


----------



## Pointgold

How tragic. Pippa was beautiful. Julie had contacted me about breeding her to Crew. She must be devastated.


----------

